# Deep Fried Hamburgers.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I was inspired......

http://time.com/3938579/deep-fried-mcdonalds-big-mac/

Japanese Culinary Masters are rolling in their graves and weeping at this very moment. I humbly submit to you: Deep Fried Panko Battered Big Macs and McDoubles. Which.....are actually quite tasty.

My family knew I was already off the deep end with reefing. Now to start up the fryer and head to McDonald's in the middle of the night for a culinary experiment......yeah it's sad. I did learn that you can request for a "side order" of Mac sauce; and it apparently comes in an Espresso cup.

Enclosed are pics of the "before", "during" and the "after". I used "Omega 3" eggs because I might as well be healthy during this little experiment.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely doing this the next time the wife is away. Now I just need a deep fryer.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

ew! and omg yummy at the same daym time lol


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

I dono if to say ur a genuis or crazy but definitely looks good 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Still waiting for you to submit your results, ideally in proper scientific format thank you very much....


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol. Awesome Red! I don't know how i missed this. Hmm looks like a good idea for some late night munchies.


----------

